# [SOLVED] Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server



## Puppi (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi Folks,

I have installed a Print Server and want to use my HP Photosmart C4280 as Printer & Scanner.

Config:
2 PC, 1 Windows XP, 1 Windows Vista
both connected over Ethernet to a LAN (Access Point / US Robotics USR8054)
1 Print Server (Machine Model: DN-13007 Firmware Version: 2.28)
1 Printer HP Photosmart C4280

I have set up all as TCP/IP (raw, port 9100) and can print from both systems.

but ...I cannot scan...

Is there a way to easily share a Printer & Scanner over a LAN?
or must Scanners always be directly connected to USB? (if yes - Is there a device where I can plug a USB Printer to 2 PCs ?)

Thanks for your help,

##################################
Config Details from the Digitus-Status Tool:
TCP/IP: 
LPR Printing: enabled
- IP Address: 192.168.123.200
- Queue Name (USB1): USB1_LQ
- Queue Name (USB2): USB2_LQ
IPP Printing: disabled
- URL(USB1): http://192.168.123.200/Photosmart C
- URL(USB2): none
Raw TCP/JetDirect Printing: enabled
- TCP Port(USB1): 9100
- TCP Port(USB2): 9101
SMB/CIFS Print/File Server: enabled
- Network Printer Path(USB1): \\USB-Server\Photosmart C
- Network Printer Path(USB2): none
- Network Folder Path: \\USB-Server
- Internet Access: disabled
- Server Authentication: disabled
FTP File Server: disabled
- Passive Mode: off 
- FTP Port: 21
- Maximum session number: Unlimited
- Server Authentication: disabled
- Allow anonymous login: disabled

UPnP (Universal Plug and Play): enabled
SMTP Protocol: disabled 
- SMTP Server name: 
- Subjects: 
- Sender Address (From): 
- Receiver Address (To): 
- Cc: 
- SMTP Server Authentication: disabled

Storage Access Mode: NetUSB Mode
##################################


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

You can make a network folder to share between pc`s for the scans
where both pc`s can access the folder for the scans.


----------



## Puppi (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*



Riskyone101 said:


> You can make a network folder to share between pc`s for the scans where both pc`s can access the folder for the scans.


Thanks for this - but, this would still only work if the printer is attached locally to one of the pc's with USB, right?

My intention is to have a printer where two PCs can access the Print & Scan function.
The solution I tried is a network-print-server item that works over TCP/IP.
The other options I don't know - maybe it's possible with these??

Digitus:
LPR Printing: enabled
IPP Printing: disabled
Raw TCP/JetDirect Printing: enabled
SMB/CIFS Print/File Server: enabled
UPnP (Universal Plug and Play): enabled
SMTP Protocol: disabled 

I can print - but I cannot SCAN to any of the two PCs over this box. 

The question is, if there's any way to do this (without having both PCs required to run, of course... otherwise I could attach the Printer to USB and share it...)


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*

Uh, you would have to unplug the usb cable each time, poor solution I agree.

Ok well the first thing you would need to do is to network both pc`s
and then probably would beable to share the printer (scan) between the pc`s.

Go here and take a look at these articles:

http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/mi...se-confirm-using-xp-usb-printer-over-lan.html

http://www.vistax64.com/vista-networking-sharing/197358-using-xp-printer-drivers-vista.html

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb727037.aspx

I hope this helps in resolving your questions and solutions to your
questions, I thought it better just to show you the articles instead of
trying to explain here and how to setup networking xp and vista together
then have the printer setup to file share on both windows as well as using
the hardware part of it also to send commands from both pc`s.


----------



## Puppi (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*



Riskyone101 said:


> Uh, you would have to unplug the usb cable each time, poor solution I agree.


Definitely, yes



Riskyone101 said:


> Ok well the first thing you would need to do is to network both pc`s.


I have, of course.



Riskyone101 said:


> and then probably would beable to share the printer (scan) between the pc`s.


no - this is not what I explained.

... overall I seem not to have explained to well.
My issue is not to SHARE a Printer(-Driver) from a Windows Computer to another one.

My issue is to share a Printer-DEVICE from the Network.

I have 3 Ethernet Devices:
1 Ethernet PC1 (XP)
2 Ethernet PC2 (Vista)
3 Ethernet Printer-Box, with USB Printer Attached

PC1 and PC2 are NOT BOTH running. 

If I work on PC1, I want to Print & Scan (while PC2 does NOT run)
If I work on PC2, I want to Print & Scan (while PC1 does NOT run)

This is the reason, why I bought this Print-Box - otherwise I could have easily SHARED the Windows Printer for all Networked PCs, of course.

Now - ALL works fine for PRINTING to this Printer over the networked Print-Box.
But - It does not work for SCANNING.

Any Idea if I can SCAN from a Photosmart C4280 that is connected to a Ethernet Switch over a Print-Box (I would by any other Print-Box if this would help...)

Thanks for help.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*

I did understand your questions here but I missed "1 Print Server (Machine Model: DN-13007 Firmware Version: 2.28)" important here. Yes you can run both pc`s to share the scanner both: scan and print function, however you dont use the usb cable to achieve this, this is done through software.

Go here and read through to setup your print server up correctly:
http://www2.produktinfo.conrad.com/...-Kurzanl_DIGITUS_1P_NETZWERK_USBKONVERTER.pdf

Note: I have read through this manual and it explains how to achieve what you
are trying to do here, which I found interesting by the way.


----------



## Puppi (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*



Riskyone101 said:


> Go here and read through to setup your print server up correctly...
> 
> ...and it explains how to achieve what you
> are trying to do here, which I found interesting by the way.


It's really interesting - this function would save energy because I don't need two computers running to access my printer/scanner...

I have now seen that I need to have this "Control Center" to pretend "Windows" that there's an USB device attached.
Unfortunately, my control center seems to have an issue and doesn't work properly - I have "Access violation at address..." errors and never get to the point where I could use this "NetUSB" function. :sigh:

I have now done what I should have done before... I placed a support call at the vendor site and hope to get some tips for configuration - or maybe update.

Thanks


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*

You could try uninstalling and reinstalling the driver and software?

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=2093&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3192753

Or try updating first: Look under updates, there looks like some new ones that might help with the problem.


----------



## Puppi (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*

I don't think there's an issue with the hp drivers - I forgot to mention here, that the Printer/Scanner works perfectly fine when plugged into the computer on USB. It's just an issue when I attach it over this NetUSB box (obviously because I don't have this option to "connect" through this "Digitus Software Control Center"
I am now even conviced that if I get this fixed, the whole configuration would work as desired. 
So - I hope to get the required support and will update as soon as I got news.


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Scan with HP Photosmart over Print Server*

Theres 3 updates 2009, I would go ahead and install those.
reboot pc after each installation


----------



## Puppi (Jun 16, 2009)

wow - tooo easy... my issue was the FIREWALL (ZoneAlarm).
When I close this, it's all there.

I anyway updated the drivers that Riskyone101 recommended.

I have then reset all to factory settings etc... but ... then I had issues with loggin on to the Control Center software configuration software - while I could access via the Browser ... this lead me to the Firewall... (how silly that I didn't think/try this earlier...)

Thanks anyone! It now works as designed! (I'll have to reactivate firewall and configure it so that this control center is allowed to work).


----------



## Puppi (Jun 16, 2009)

by the way:
adding the DigitusUSB-Device IP Adress to the "Secure Zone" in the Firewall Software helped to have the firewall active and the full functionality of this nice device.
(I assigned a fix ip adress from the range from the router)


----------

